# new bike build soon - SL3!



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

after what seems like a year or two of waiting, soon I will finally start building up a new bike!

Frame/fork: last years Saxo bank SL3 s-works 54cm
Group: 10speed chorus with compact centaur cranks - swapped over
Brakes: mavic ssc
wheels: zipp 101
tires: conti 4000s gp's
bar: fsa energy
seatpost: fsa carbon
stem: s-works
pedals: look keo
cables: yokozuna


very excited. The frame is sitting in my office in essence staring at me and wondering why its not built up yet.

finally got around to ordering all the parts last night and theyre trickling in from oregon, morgan hill and the uk.

Coming from a merckx mx leader where everything is literally steel or aluminum, its going to be interesting needing a torqure wrench to put this thing together.

i'll update this thread with pics as things get built up.

heres the first one.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a nice looking frame...


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice! Keep us posted!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd be curious to hear what you think of your Zipp 101's once you ride them. I've been on them for a few months now, and really like them. However, I am recovering from some surgeries and can't completely evaluate them. Also, FYI, you may want to tuck a hub axle washer (the washer that goes between a hub cone and the spacer, about 1 mm thck)between the non-drive side of the hub and the dropout. The wheel axle is just a hair too long, and I was getting some side-to-side movement in my rear wheel. Feel free to PM me if that was as unclear as I think it may have been.
Have fun with the new bike!


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

a garage would have been really nice for this build.


































1 test ride in the parking lot of our building so far, probably going to go for a ride on it later today.

couple build oddities:
- went to pre-stretch the rear brake cable by 4 fingering the lever and squeezing, heard a interesting popping sound. Top tube cable holders look fine on intial inspection but I cant imagine how much it would suck if one of them should fall off later. previous to this bike I had a steel merckx mx leader with full lenght housing so I was kinda in the habit of doing that when installing cables. Not sure if you just let them stretch in on their own on carbon frames or if its something i shouldnt worry about.
- derailleur hanger bent outwards in shipping. rideable but I need to go get it straightened.
- yokozuna cables with campy 10 shifters and routing all cables through the front, not so great. the yokozuna cables are so stiff that they leave a decent bulge at the top of the hoods. i may end up re-doing the cables later and just sticking them along the back of the bar. Or getting some strapping tape to hold the cable down flatter with. All I had today was electrical.
- need a 32tpi hacksaw blade for the final steerer tube cut + masking tape. measured the steerer high intiially and just cut some off with a standard hacksaw blade and a park steerer tube guide. Read that masking tape around the steerer and a fine tooth hacksaw blade is recommended for carbon steerers.
- zipp 101 - clearnance between spokes and rear derailleur cage is HAIR thin. Need to get a freehub body washer from zipp to push that out a bit to that it can be hair thin by the seat stay instead.

going to try and get the hanger straightened out later today along with a weigh in to see what this thing comes in at.

Aluminum chorus compact cranks look a little odd on the bike but at the same time it looks less odd than another $400 gone from the checking account would.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

first ride today + weigh in. From my unscientific measurements, all I can say is it feels ass-loads faster than my 23 pound steel merckx with open pro hoops.

Weighs in at 16.6pounds.


----------



## mauric6943 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Specialized. I looked at getting the Spec Ruby Pro module for my girlfriend but opted for the Cinelli instead.



digby said:


> - yokozuna cables with campy 10 shifters and routing all cables through the front, not so great. the yokozuna cables are so stiff that they leave a decent bulge at the top of the hoods. i may end up re-doing the cables later and just sticking them along the back of the bar. Or getting some strapping tape to hold the cable down flatter with. All I had today was electrical.


Digby, I'm doing the same install with Yokozuna cables and Campy 10. Which slot on the shift lever did you use, straight or slanted? Did the strapping tape improve the bulge?

The Specialized Ruby bar I'm using has a groove along the inside of the bend but not nearly large enough to hold both the shifter and brake housing. The bars are 40cm with a shallow drop so the bend is even more pronounced.

TIA


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

the yokozuna cables are just a straight out must have modification for any shifter/brake system.

theyre that good.

I wrapped it with just electrical tape holding it down but I may end up re-doing it with strapping tape in the near future if I can find some fizik tape again for $10. I used the curve slot for the cable so both my shift and brake cables are routed through the front of the bar. Since the yokozuna cable is so stiff, theres a bit of a hump where youre palm goes. 

Ive done about 75 miles so far and the hump hasnt really bothered me, but mentally its bothering me so I will likely redo it.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice!!! Very Nice!!


----------

